# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Anyone tabbed "If I Were A Rich Man" from Fiddler on the Roof?

## goldtopper

I've got it pretty close, but my wife complains (loudly) that I'm sticking in harmony notes. If anyone has this, puhleeeze help!

----------


## Pete Braccio

Here ya go. I found a midi file on the web and converted it to TAB. I did a quick listen before I converted it and it sounds right. YMMV>

Pete

----------

Ken Carroll

----------


## goldtopper

Hey Thank you much!

----------


## Asha

It's on my web site...along with lots of other stuff.  

http://www.caravansari.net/ScorchPla...Rich%20Man.sib

----------

